# Left or Right Handed



## aascvd01 (Aug 8, 2014)

I am right handed. What are you?


----------



## jk47 (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm left handed


----------



## Tea Chick (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm right handed.
Is there a point to this?


----------

